# Flow bindings unlatched after a jump



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr.Zywall said:


> This past weekend I went off the largest jump at the resort, overshot the landing completely, and smacked down on the flat. I actually landed it straight and with perfect balance but the impact was so hard that my back foot popped out of the binding. After one of my foot came out, I slightly lost balance and my ass took some of the fall but I recovered quickly before most of the speed was lost so I just skated off to the side.
> 
> First time this had happened, and I haven't heard of any incidents where Flow bindings came undone during riding. Anyone else experience rear entry bindings unlatching? I'm wondering if this was because of the inherent design of rear entry binding, or if it's 100% user error for not buckling in correctly.
> 
> This could have ended a lot worst than it did. Like if I actually ate it hard and tumbled, the one foot still strapped in could have a much higher chance of twisting/breaking. Or the tail of the board smack into my face during a tumble. After this incident, I'm a little hesitant on using these bindings...



Oh, let me grab some popcorn! This should be good. (*Psst; there are people here who will tell you Flow bindings NEVER, EVER come undone, and that you obviously forgot to put the highback up before you got on the lift. Really).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have used flows for a long time and 100 days or more a season. Never been a problem for me. 

One guy on here had his flows hop off his feet and climb a tree. That was a couple years ago. 

What model flow? I can see it happening if you have snow blocked into the lever or highback, also if you get your pants caught up in the latch....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> I have used flows for a long time and 100 days or more a season. Never been a problem for me.
> 
> One guy on here had his flows hop off his feet and climb a tree. That was a couple years ago.
> 
> What model flow? I can see it happening if you have snow blocked into the lever or highback, also if you get your pants caught up in the latch....


Climb a tree? LOL! I was probably that guy. But I sure don't remember the "climb a tree" part. I posted about a serious wipe out which resulted in my bindings unlatching. It happened, I was there! I was ridiculed and told it was impossible, that I obviously didn't know how to latch my bindings, despite having been riding the same pair of Flows for years without incident. Somehow it was more plausible to these people that I rode the 10 minute lift ride with both my bindings down -- without losing my board -- then skated off and rode down the hill without bothering to put the highbacks up -- than it it was plausible that my bindings released in a serious wipe out. 

You'll hear it. Believe me, you'll hear it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you tamed those beasts?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, I had a problem with my flow NRX FXT bindings the last time out, a week ago. Back foot highback fell flat against the snow, I could barely get to the latch to flip the highback up. When I got it, it didn't click. It barely held, only held on because of the pressure of me leaning back. When I got to the bottom of the run I checked my bindings, and sure enough, one of the pins in the latches was half out, so there was barely anything for the latch to hold on to. So yeah, Flows aren't flawless. I've had the one real incident with the wipe-out, but otherwise any trouble has been mechanical issues -- a broken ladder strap, the pin sliding out, a broken cable. I recommend checking them every time you go out. Like a pilot checking out his plane. Just do a quick once-over and make sure all the moving parts are doing what they're supposed to be doing.


----------



## Mr.Zywall (Jan 5, 2017)

Argo said:


> What model flow? I can see it happening if you have snow blocked into the lever or highback, also if you get your pants caught up in the latch....


Bindings are 2017 Flow Fuse-GT, board is NeverSummer Funslinger (yeah I know, probably not the best match for this board)

No snow blockage anywhere. I'm OCD about clearing all snow from binding base and straps before kicking my foot in. The latch was definitely on every time I ride off.

I'm still wondering if there is a design flaw or I'm missing something here. Like if there should be a proper amount of pressure when the latch comes up to lock.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would get in touch with them. I know they had a massive recall a while back but dont really know what it was for. 

I personally just cant fathom how this happens but apparently it does. I use nx2-gt, used the old flight II for years also.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Argo said:


> I personally just cant fathom how this happens but apparently it does. I use nx2-gt, used the old flight II for years also.


I figured out my situation. I ate shit, was sliding on my back, head first. I tried to dig my heels in to stop my slide, and I'm guessing the latches caught in the hardpack and flipped open. It sound pretty logical to me. Much more so than that after riding them for five years I suddenly forgot to put the BOTH highbacks up before taking off (which would have meant I was able to ride up the lift with neither foot being strapped in, but my board didn't fall off). So yeah, it happens. But I think it's as rare as the dude who said his highback got caught on the chair and flung him around the lift house and left him dangling in mid air.


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I figured out my situation. I ate shit, was sliding on my back, head first. I tried to dig my heels in to stop my slide, and I'm guessing the latches caught in the hardpack and flipped open. It sound pretty logical to me. Much more so than that after riding them for five years I suddenly forgot to put the BOTH highbacks up before taking off (which would have meant I was able to ride up the lift with neither foot being strapped in, but my board didn't fall off). So yeah, it happens. But I think it's as rare as the dude who said his highback got caught on the chair and flung him around the lift house and left him dangling in mid air.


Yeah I've been riding Flows for 5 or 6 years, started on the low to mid-range "The Fives", M5s, M9s, etc and currently have 2 sets of Flow Fuse-GTs and some NXT-AT's. I have had them release on me, but only a very few times, and always in the exact situation that you described, sliding on my back with my board above me and the latch must grab in the snow and release. Not a big deal to me, after a fall I'm always gonna take at least a moment and check my equipment and myself before riding off anyway.

Only small issues I have with the current Flows are that the LSR ratchets, not really the ratchets, but the other side where you just lock it in, that will tend to tighten itself up throughout the day and will have to be adjusted back out, and I really wish the forward lean was a bit different. That dial also tends to move on its own occasionally.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I recommend checking them every time you go out. Like a pilot checking out his plane. Just do a quick once-over and make sure all the moving parts are doing what they're supposed to be doing.


This is something people should be doing with any binding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The only odd ejection I have had is from traditional bindings in deep snow. My forward foot got unstrapped from the snow moving over the straps. The toe came off all the way, the ankle came off partially. I guess anything is possible...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have this happen(unlatching) to me this past weekend. I have the 2015 flow fuse and i slid on my back head first down one of our chutes, i caught my back foot on something probably a small stump as i tried to turn heelside,slid down about 50ft. my binding unlatched on my backfoot cuz my latch was exposed since i did not cover it with my pant leg. My front was good cuz i always cover it up,not my back foot. So this can happen but its not because the binding is bad,its just that shit can happen. I will continue using this binding cuz i really Love them:smile: I guess i should cover my back binding too as soon as i latch it up:wink: To the OP, hopefully that would not happen again to you and continue using those bindings.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Flow bindings sound dangerous..............


----------

